# Any other use for a biorb, other than the local tip



## Raws69 (25 Oct 2020)

Hi

finally got all the fish out of the biorbs (well those that survived 😞). Don’t want to sell then on flea bay as a fish tank. But are there other suggested uses for these?  Otherwise this is going to the local tip...

cheers


----------



## noodlesuk (25 Oct 2020)

Maybe a growing/storage tank for plant cuttings.Or plant/shrimp only scape.


----------



## aec34 (25 Oct 2020)

I had JUST this experience a few years ago with a 15 litre baby one. (I also hate throwing things away.) It sat in the attic for ages, but this summer I finally set it up with some plants, and after a couple of months moved a tiny group of cherry shrimp in. That will be the limit of the livestock.

It’s a bit of a pain to be honest since (1) you can’t have substrate so plants have to be tied to bogwood or similar, and (2) it’s really hard to get in to clean filter etc. without taking all the plants out, and (3) there is little room for floating plants. I’ve now got a new sensibly-shaped tank on the way, BUT having said all this I am really glad I played with the biorb to learn something new before investing in any more kit.

Once the shrimp are in the new tank, I’ll likely try to run the biorb without the filter, i.e. take the guts out, fill it with substrate, and just use it as a low tech tank with a light. That’s the plan, anyway....


----------



## Raws69 (25 Oct 2020)

Didn’t think the light was any good for a planted tank? And would you need to still use the filter or just remove it?


----------



## aec34 (25 Oct 2020)

Very keen to see what you decide to do in the end - I’ve spent hours on the web trying to find other examples of people reusing them, but not many out there


----------



## aec34 (25 Oct 2020)

I’m running the filter plus light at the moment as they came with the original tank - little Anubias is pretty happy, as are the mosses. Java fern looks a bit sickly, but not sure why. I don’t really know what I’m doing, but figured £8 on plants was worth the risk to see if I could make something nice from it - and it has mostly worked


----------



## mort (25 Oct 2020)

I had one if these left on my desk when I was at the shop and I genuinely threw it out the second floor window it bounced a bit but was annoyingly unscathed. In the end I gave it to a lady who wanted to breed snails in it.
If I had one now I'd probably turn it into a terrarium.


----------



## dcurzon (25 Oct 2020)

Maybe a terrarium??


----------



## Raws69 (25 Oct 2020)

Was thinking that, but again not seen any vids showing how. And assume it still needs some kind of filtration for condensation etc


----------



## Raws69 (25 Oct 2020)

Like the idea of seeing how high it will bounce 👍


----------



## sparkyweasel (25 Oct 2020)

I haven't tried, but I've often thought a BiOrb could make a good bottle garden.

Bottle garden


----------



## alto (25 Oct 2020)

Just look at the biOrb Air for inspiration (I’ve seen some very successful Flow (15 & 30litre) setups done with Tropica soil and plants and Betta or select fish or shrimp/snails)
I do appreciate the marketing of these tanks along with the designed decor packages, at least it’s not as misleading as what some other companies promote - I’m looking at the website, perhaps there are still some boxes with goldfish somewhere (none that I’ve ever seen but it’s surprising how many people ask about keeping a goldfish in a biOrb)


----------



## rebel (26 Oct 2020)

Terrarium?


----------



## rebel (26 Oct 2020)

alto said:


> surprising how many people ask about keeping a goldfish in a biOrb)


I tell em that 100% water changes are required daily. That puts em off.


----------



## foxfish (26 Oct 2020)

They are fantastic for growing orchids and ferns.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Oct 2020)

Hi all,


Raws69 said:


> But are there other suggested uses for these?


100% terrarium.

George set-up one.



cheers Darrel


----------



## Raws69 (26 Oct 2020)

Hi I’ve seen this before and yes looks great, but this is a bioorb air specifically made for this and has a filtration device at the top.  I have an old aquarium orb and I’ve not seen any conversion options 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mort (26 Oct 2020)

My terrarium thoughts were more along the lines of a simply bottle garden type thing but for terrarium inspiration check out serpa designs on youtube.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Oct 2020)

Hi all,


Raws69 said:


> aquarium orb and I’ve not seen any conversion options


Use the light, but you don't need any filtration. It will maintain <"high humidity"> and allow you to grow more demanding ferns etc. Acid carboys used to be popular for this sort of thing, and they are as close to a BiOrb in shape as you can get.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dcurzon (26 Oct 2020)

If you don't want it, I'll take it off your hands rather than landfill


----------



## mort (26 Oct 2020)

This is the sort of thing https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/554083560400563253/ I realise it's probably a different biorb shape but you just basically strip it back and use it as a container. I'd choose ferns as well with a little moss but it doesn't need to be complicated. With some terrariums, if you choose the plants correctly, you don't even need artificial lighting.


----------



## Raws69 (26 Oct 2020)

It’s all yours if you want it....DM me


----------



## rebel (27 Oct 2020)

In Australia we pay about $250-$300 for one these puppies. The setups I have seen in LFS are atrocious though. George's work is stunning.


----------



## PARAGUAY (27 Oct 2020)

When got married we had large bottle garden as a gift. At the time they were as l recall the must have in your front room like a rubber plants. Not having much of a clue at the time it got neglected probably neglected. Now l  know more l may get another


----------



## dcurzon (27 Oct 2020)

I am now the proud (?) Owner of a biorb! Quick maths tells me the volume of a sphere with a 20cm radius is 33litres, so biorb30.

I have no idea what I'm going to do with it myself either! But I'll find something


----------



## Raws69 (27 Oct 2020)

Cheers for the wine btw


----------



## aec34 (27 Oct 2020)

dcurzon said:


> I am now the proud (?) Owner of a biorb! Quick maths tells me the volume of a sphere with a 20cm radius is 33litres, so biorb30.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm going to do with it myself either! But I'll find something


Please share what you end up doing with it! I’m thinking maybe mosses with mine once the shrimp have migrated to their new home (though I spotted the first babies this morning, so wish me luck getting them all out 🙄)


----------



## foxfish (27 Oct 2020)

I made this one into an outdoor garden light for last Christmas.


----------



## dcurzon (28 Oct 2020)

aec34 said:


> Please share what you end up doing with it! I’m thinking maybe mosses with mine once the shrimp have migrated to their new home (though I spotted the first babies this morning, so wish me luck getting them all out 🙄)



Ive been taking a look at the sphere. and doing some scratchpad maths... As I haven't got the tools for accurate measuring, numbers have been rounded up/down
Biorb 30
With the standard filtration system, the surface area of the substrate is donut shaped as the centre has to be kept clear. This gives a substrate area of:
300cm^2
And as the standard filtration requires a very porous bio gravel, this also isn't very good for putting plants in.  Water filters through the 300cm^2 porous gravel, through the course foam donut and then the finer filter in the middle and up through the pipe back into the tank.  It's quite a good system in theory, as long as you don't want any plants. Although epiphytes and mosses attached to wood or lava rock could be used.

For perspective, my small 12l rectangle tank has a substrate surface area of :
540cm^2

So I have a few thoughts on this... and my initial thought is... 
1. Remove the centre pipe (just a twist and pull)
2. Connect a length of air hose to the hose connector in centre
3. Place a foam donut in the bottom of the centre 'conduit', to prevent substrate getting under the grill.
4. Leave the coarse outer foam donut in place to prevent substrate getting under the middle grill
**steps 3&4 aren't essential
5. Fill with substrate of choice to approx 8cm of height (measured from the bottom of the internal filter gubbins)
**This gives a substrate surface area of about 800cm^2 - more than double the initial surface area
6. Place a normal uplift foam filter on the substrate.  Connect the extended airline from step 1 to this.

I can't get the lights to work unfortunately, so some improv will be needed there


----------



## aec34 (28 Oct 2020)

@dcurzon I’m liking the arithmetic on surface area (not something I’d thought about). I’d also not realised I’d be able to keep the airline and ditch the filter donut - good shout! My next step was probably going to be mastic-based, and just use it as a lit bowl.

I’ve got epiphytes on bogwood, and moss (mine’s only 15l) but having to keep the top of the central filter clear of everything to get in for the occasional clean is a real pain. The massive distortion through the acrylic makes it tricky to arrange anything, but without the central tube it might be a bit easier 👍


----------



## dcurzon (28 Oct 2020)

aec34 said:


> @dcurzon I’m liking the arithmetic on surface area (not something I’d thought about). I’d also not realised I’d be able to keep the airline and ditch the filter donut - good shout! My next step was probably going to be mastic-based, and just use it as a lit bowl.
> 
> I’ve got epiphytes on bogwood, and moss (mine’s only 15l) but having to keep the top of the central filter clear of everything to get in for the occasional clean is a real pain. The massive distortion through the acrylic makes it tricky to arrange anything, but without the central tube it might be a bit easier 👍


Ah, you'll have to do your own maths . but yes, extending the air hose and using a 'normal' foam filter, will give a whole load more space, and you can move the foam filter away from the centre this way also.  Increasing the area in which you can plant AND providing flexibility of where to place the filter should make a massive difference and be much easier on a maintenance perspective too 
This will be a slow project for me as I have a few other things going on also, but its good to bounce some ideas..


----------



## dcurzon (28 Oct 2020)

The lighting issue has been solved! I'd tried every Chinese LED remote control I own with no success, seems that Biorb use a different frequency range or something, but @Raws69 found the remote and the top ring bit, and the MCR (multi colour rrrr?) is functioning.  Actually there was 2 sets of lights, and both are working, even though I took one apart. 👍


----------



## dcurzon (28 Oct 2020)

Thought #2. DOOA Terrabase alternative. Again blank out the filter entries, fill with any substrate, and place wine cooler Terrabase.

This one is actually a terracotta pasta container thing, picked up at a charity shop recently for 50p.


----------



## SteveM (1 Nov 2020)

Definitely a terrarium. My son would love it!


----------



## dcurzon (26 Nov 2020)

Wel I have discovered just how difficult these things are to photograph once they have water in them....
I had a bit of a Eureka moment, and have been prototyping a different filter set up, using the airline feed that's already in the orb.
On my model, I have the flow running clockwise around the tank top to bottom. Unable to measure the flow rate at the moment but hoping the final version  to be about 3-4x flow.

Once I've got things made and ready, I'll be able to strip it down, build it up and take proper photos. However right now it's balancing next to the kitchen sink and the kitchen is an unsightly mess!


----------



## dcurzon (1 Dec 2020)

Sneak preview...


----------



## aec34 (1 Dec 2020)

Looking good! I emptied mine and took it apart the other day (finding 3 more baby shrimp), and was really pleased that the old airstone pulled out, and that the hose I’ve got will push on the inlet at the bottom of the tank.
The airstone *really* looks like an old fag end!
Just waiting for my soil to arrive now...


----------



## dcurzon (16 Dec 2020)

Starting to shape up. Details in journal.


----------



## Andy Pierce (17 Dec 2020)

Is it a spherical biOrb, or a more rectangular shape?  If it's rectangular you can overcome the challenges with some effort.  I'm pretty happy with mine:  Current setup, Fireplace aquarium  In my experience you can make your life a lot easier with a biOrb by NEVER changing the filter.  Pour some aquasoil over the ceramic rocks the biOrb comes with to give you a nice surface for plants and so detritus can be vacced off the surface rather than getting trapped down in the rocks and I think you'll find you're good to go.  I also have some Biohome Biogravel in there, but I'm not really convinced it does anything useful.


----------



## foxfish (17 Dec 2020)

I have never actually  got around to it but at one time i had this idea about tuning a biorb into a sump driven marine inviroment .
Anyone who has taken one completely apart would of discovered there is a ‘O’ ring sealed hole in the bottom!
I think it would be quite possible to fit a central overflow pipe that went through the hole and up to the surface level and allow water to overflow into a sump.
Then you could have a clutter free display with almost unlimited filter options!


----------



## John Lumb (17 Dec 2020)

You could also cut it down and therefore have a larger open space and then use it as a mini  Aquascaping project / Terrascaping the Paludarium.

I had one years ago and it was awful (It was a gift given to my daughter yrs ago actually)


----------

